# build 2005 newberry bow



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Just looking to see what that shooter would like to have in a bow and implament some of the things into the bows for 2005 we have already started the designs for 2005 so we have proper time for testing thanks Richard
www.newberrybows.com


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Here is what I want...

39-40 inch a-a
7 to 7.5 brace
long riser, short limbs
3-track dual cams, shoot-through
bearings in cams
nice annodized colors
top quality limbs and limb mounting system
several areas tapped for adding weight
stainless bushings
limb bolts to thread into barrel inserts in the riser, not into the aluminum

IBO 320 fps or more


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

cam.5 or twin cam bow with good brace height and good ibo speed of 320 or better. also the bow should have a longer riser than you have now. where it gives you more of a sight window. like a bow with a big sight window
rob k


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Robk

37 1/2" Axle to Axle 

8" Brace Height 

301+ I.B.O. Speed 

65% let off 

29" to 31 1/2" Draw Adjust 

50, 60, & 70# Max. 

Full 6" Sight Window 

Skyline Apparition 

Excel Camo 

Brownell Ultra Cam


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Archeryaddict said:


> *Robk
> 
> 37 1/2" Axle to Axle
> 
> ...


What about us short draw shooters? I agree with everything RobVos said. I like the idea of having different places to add weight too.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

1) Aggressive hybrid cam with SOLID wall.
2) 40" ATA
3) 8" B.H.
4) Target colors 
5) chrome cam option
6) color strings option


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Shooter Mike said:


> *What about us short draw shooters? I agree with everything RobVos said. I like the idea of having different places to add weight too. *


I like tyhe different holes for weights  the LB! in the one cam goes 25-32 Richard


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

RobVos said:


> *Here is what I want...
> 
> 39-40 inch a-a
> 7 to 7.5 brace
> ...


I like all those except I really dont care about the 320fps

especially like the 3 track dual cam idea bearings in cams would be good or REAL GOOD bushings without sloppy axles and axle holes. Target colors would be cool.
able to get it in 27.5"-28" AMO draw (depending on the grip) would be good for me.
I do like the extra places to add weight idea, that is something I dont have now that I wish I did on my Merlin.
I am sure there are other things I would like, but I cannot think of them right now.


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

did I mention pivoting limb pockets?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The bushings on my Newberry are top notch. I disassembled it a few weeks ago after 7500 shots and they were tight and true.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

xxxarcher said:


> *did I mention pivoting limb pockets? *


The bows do have pivoting limb pockets that are made to pivot around the riser to allow clearence so they can be backed down and taken apart with out a bow press.
What about camo options? any thoughts on this one ? 


Richard


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Some version of white? Don't know if I've ever seen that on a bow? Half of my hunting is in the snow...it would be COOL to have a white camo bow


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

Archeryaddict said:


> *Robk
> 
> 37 1/2" Axle to Axle
> 
> ...


still want longer sight window and want the speed up there for the bow the cam.5 looks good and i would prefer a bow with wth shorter limbs so i have a 33 to 34 inch axle length. 7 to 8 inch brace height is excellent need to find some speed for lower lbs say at 60 and if at 30 inch can 320 or a little higher will make for a quick bow at 29/60
rob k


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> *Some version of white? Don't know if I've ever seen that on a bow? Half of my hunting is in the snow...it would be COOL to have a white camo bow  *


thats is a good idea Doug! skyline has a snow camo I will get some samples done Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Would 39.5 axle to axle do with a 8.5-8.75 brace work? IBO some where in the 290s Richard


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

For me it would.  The rest of these guys want speed. I shoot mainly NFAA events and 290 IBO is just fine for me.


----------



## gguare (Apr 29, 2004)

*2005 Newberry bows*

40 t0 42 axle to axle
8" brace height
270 Ibo
28" to 31 1/2" Draw Adjustment
40# Draw weight for women and youth
Full 6" sight window
3D Realtree camo
Selection of about 4 other colors for tournament shooters

We need to think of the women and youth shooters in our sport so it grows and keeps going.


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

Its probably too late but heres what I would like to see..

a one cam of course heh
30-34 inches axel to axel
7-8 inch brace height

thx


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> *Some version of white? Don't know if I've ever seen that on a bow? Half of my hunting is in the snow...it would be COOL to have a white camo bow  *


Predator white? Done with powder coating?


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

sent you a email richard hope you don;t mind
rob


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

They aleady make one...it's called the SB1


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

A ultra slim grip (ie almost shooting off the riser)

Kinda a combination of the competition grip and the hunter grip that Archery Pro already has.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Lets see some predator camo. That should look sharp. The original style. Predator grey gets my vote.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Richard, make sure you have a good arrow shelf that projects backward over the last thumb knuckle of the bow hand so that there is a positive position for the bow hand to be in so it won`t slide up the handle. That wrecks consistency in bowhand placement which in turn destroys accuracy! 
A roller cable guard is a good idea too( like the Mathews).


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

deadx said:


> *Richard, make sure you have a good arrow shelf that projects backward over the last thumb knuckle of the bow hand so that there is a positive position for the bow hand to be in so it won`t slide up the handle. That wrecks consistency in bowhand placement which in turn destroys accuracy!
> A roller cable guard is a good idea too( like the Mathews). *


Well the roller guard thing would be easy seeing how i designed it and patented it for hca


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey good idea, now use it on your bow and you got it right!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

On the 2005 Newberry design changes I would like to see:

1. Stainless Steel Bushings in the Stabilizer mounting holes. ( I personally feel this is a Must Have Item!)

2. Stainless Steel Bushings in the Limb mounting holes. ( I personally feel this is a Must Have Item!)

3. A Longer A to A (39 to 40 inch) option for Target Shooters.

4. An 8 inch brace height option for Target shooters.

5. Chrome cam options and a few Target color options. ( I would Love to have a highly polished aluminum riser with chrome cams! )

6. A slight change in the way the strings and cables break over the cam, there are some really Tight radius break overs in the current design that could cause string and cable failures in these areas. ( I personally feel this is a Must Have Item!)

7. A shorter draw length Dual Cam bows. (down to a 25 inch draw length)

8. A 40 pound draw weight.

9. Thin side plates for the grip.

10. Optional snap in sound/vibration deadening for the riser (like the material that you have in the limb pockets)

Dick


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

GPR,

I agree with you the stainless stabilizer bushing and a stainless limb pivot bushing that the limb bolts connect to instead of threading the limb bolts into the aluminum riser.
Newberry would have a "one up" on all other long risered parallel limb bows with the pivoting limb bushings!
Built in vibration dampening for the riser like Mathews, PSE, and Martin has, is a good idea also. 


Sag.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Sag,
The Newberry bows already have some Great Vibration suppression in the limb pockets, but it sure couldn't hurt to have some in the riser either.  Everyone that shoots my Newberry bows are totally suprised at how quiet and vibration free they already are! 

The Newberry SB-1 bow already has the suppression material in the riser cutouts, but I would like to see them in all of the models. I'm a techno junkie    

The weakest link in the Newberry for most people will be when they disassemble the bow without a bow press and then try yo put it back together. If they don't line the limbs up properly and make sure that the limb bolt is inserted perfectly straight, they could strip out the aluminum in the riser. That's why I would love to see the Stainless steel bushing in those spots. It would be almost impossible for them to screw it up!

Here's my bow all taken apart with just a single Allen Wrench and NO bow press:









Of course I now have a brand spanking new Sure-loc Xpress to make my bow mechanic work even easier! 

Dick


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*picky*

I know bow hunters and archers in general are pretty picky. I think a bow with the same specs as the ultratec xt3000 would be the best choice. 40-41" ata 71/4-71/2" bh. That would be a great bow for target and hunting. It needs to have a ibo rating of 300 or higher. I just look at how tmany they have sold and how well the conquest has done. They both have almost identical specs.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

thanks let keep them coming alot of good ideas on here
Richard


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

A bow that doesn't need a stabilizer and limb savers....cut down on all these "accessories."

Another vote for Predator camo....Fall Grey!


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

Limb pockets that have an "end cap" that contain the limb ends instead of having the limb bolt itself do that job. Vibration reducing lining between the pockets and limbs.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

another thing i was looking at was the riser length and where the shorter axled bows had a break over in th sight window. is it possible to make a riser that would have good reflex and no sight window break instead of a window let the reflex be the part of the sight window. i hope i am saying that right.i like a 34 " axle length bow for hunting especially
thanks
rob k


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

39-40 inch a-a
7 to 7.5 brace
long riser, short limbs
3-track dual cams, shoot-through
bearings in cams
nice annodized colors
top quality limbs and limb mounting system
several areas tapped for adding weight
stainless bushings
limb bolts to thread into barrel inserts in the riser, not into the aluminum

ttt that would sell me 100%


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

oh yea, i also agree on a 34" ata hunting bow with about a 7 to 7 1/2" brace height


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

Longer than 30" draw length. I have a 31" draw and there is many bows, especially hunting bows, that I and some other tall guys would love to be able to shoot.
Take a look at the grip on a merlin max 2000, the 3 degree offset and side-plate grips are an awsome combination. These bows hold so nice.
Thanks for asking, Kodiak.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*How about this*

36" A to A
7" brace
Paralell limbs
8" sight window
center line of berger button hole dead center between the axles
optional cam configuration's
no bow press feature
IBO 320 to 330 FPS

Mike


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

kodiak said:


> *Longer than 30" draw length. I have a 31" draw and there is many bows, especially hunting bows, that I and some other tall guys would love to be able to shoot.
> Take a look at the grip on a merlin max 2000, the 3 degree offset and side-plate grips are an awsome combination. These bows hold so nice.
> Thanks for asking, Kodiak. *


I'm down that road, too.
I need 32" DL but could shoot 31" either.

The bow should come with 37 - 40" ATA.
7 - 8" BH, straight or slightly reflex riser.
An 80# version would be nice, too.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*duggaboy*

LB1 is shown in catalog with S. A. T. Twin Hybrid Cams. Specs for LB1 with the T D C Cam are as follows, 37 1/2 Axle to Axle, 8" Brace Height, 305+ I. B. O. Speed, 70% Let Off, 25" to 32" Modular Adjust Draw, 50, 60, & 70# Max., Full 6" Sight Window, Brownell Ultra Cam Strings & Harnesses, Laid Back 14" Carbon Tough Limbs, 4.0 Total Bow Weight, Axle to Axle Lifetime Warranty. Free Hard Case, and can be broke down without a bow press.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Hmm, looks very good but could be a tad faster.

Currently I'm shooting a Hoyt and I believe in the Hybrid cams.

I really like that "non-bowpress" feature on the Newberrys because I always have to travel by air for my hunts.


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

It's about time someone started making bows like the old ones that did'nt need a bow press.


----------

